# Bluetooth adapter not found

## riyasmjgeo

Hi all,

Please help me to enable my Bluetooth driver. It is mentioning as "no bluetooth adapters have been found". Did all upgrades and updates.

I know I am not a gentoo user but please consider the brotherhood. I tried in Sabayon forum but couldn't solve till now. I am not blaming them because its a very small community compared to gentoo. I hope there are much experienced in this forum so I believe that I will get a solution from here. Please help and I am not an expert user.

Sabayon 16.11AMD64 KDE

Laptop: Lenovo G500

I am providing things I have tried 

```
    sabayon xplorer # lspci -k

    02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

            Subsystem: Lenovo AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter

            Kernel driver in use: ath9k

            Kernel modules: ath9k

```

When tried to start

```
    sabayon xplorer # /usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd

    D-Bus setup failed: Connection ":1.76" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file

```

Another one

```
    sabayon xplorer # lsmod |grep btusb

    btusb                  30984  0

    btrtl                   4869  1 btusb

    btbcm                   6139  1 btusb

    btintel                 7303  1 btusb

    bluetooth             420894  6 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,ath3k,btusb
```

When I tried bluetoothctl, it was not connecting. 

```
    xplorer@sabayon ~ $ bluetoothctl

    Waiting to connect to bluetoothd...

```

It is not blocked

```
    sabayon xplorer # rfkill list

    0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN

            Soft blocked: no

            Hard blocked: no

    1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth

            Soft blocked: no

            Hard blocked: no

    2: phy0: Wireless LAN

            Soft blocked: no

            Hard blocked: no

    6: hci0: Bluetooth

            Soft blocked: no

            Hard blocked: no

```

When tried starting

```
    sabayon xplorer # systemctl start bluetooth

    Job for bluetooth.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status bluetooth.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.

    sabayon xplorer # journalctl -xe

    Feb 06 10:16:31 sabayon bluetoothd[3833]: D-Bus setup failed: Connection ":1.85" is not allow

    Feb 06 10:16:31 sabayon bluetoothd[3833]: Unable to get on D-Bus

    Feb 06 10:16:31 sabayon systemd[1]: bluetooth.service: Main process exited, code=exited, stat

    Feb 06 10:16:31 sabayon systemd[1]: Failed to start Bluetooth service.

    -- Subject: Unit bluetooth.service has failed

    -- Defined-By: systemd

    -- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

    -- 

    -- Unit bluetooth.service has failed.

    -- 

    -- The result is failed.

    Feb 06 10:16:31 sabayon systemd[1]: bluetooth.service: Unit entered failed state.

    Feb 06 10:16:31 sabayon systemd[1]: bluetooth.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

    Feb 06 10:16:31 sabayon polkitd[2089]: Unregistered Authentication Agent for unix-process:382

    Feb 06 10:16:42 sabayon su[3835]: Successful su for root by xplorer

    Feb 06 10:16:42 sabayon su[3835]: + /dev/pts/2 xplorer:root

    Feb 06 10:16:42 sabayon su[3835]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by xplor

    Feb 06 10:16:42 sabayon su[3835]: pam_systemd(su:session): Cannot create session: Already run

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon polkitd[2089]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-process:3841:

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon systemd[1]: Starting Bluetooth service...

    -- Subject: Unit bluetooth.service has begun start-up

    -- Defined-By: systemd

    -- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

    -- 

    -- Unit bluetooth.service has begun starting up.

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon bluetoothd[3847]: Bluetooth daemon 5.43

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon bluetoothd[3847]: Unable to get on D-Bus

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon bluetoothd[3847]: D-Bus setup failed: Connection ":1.88" is not allow

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon systemd[1]: bluetooth.service: Main process exited, code=exited, stat

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon systemd[1]: Failed to start Bluetooth service.

    -- Subject: Unit bluetooth.service has failed

    -- Defined-By: systemd

    -- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

    -- 

    -- Unit bluetooth.service has failed.

    -- 

    -- The result is failed.

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon systemd[1]: bluetooth.service: Unit entered failed state.

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon systemd[1]: bluetooth.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

    Feb 06 10:16:44 sabayon polkitd[2089]: Unregistered Authentication Agent for unix-process:384

    Feb 06 10:17:17 sabayon plasmashell[2531]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 2 (BadValue), sequence:

    Feb 06 10:17:17 sabayon plasmashell[2531]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 2 (BadValue), sequence:
```

# My bluetooth.conf (/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf) looks like

----------------------------------------------------------------

<busconfig>

<!-- ../system.conf have denied everything, so we just punch some holes -->

<policy group="root">

<allow own="org.bluez"/>

<allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

<allow send_interface="org.bluez.Agent"/>

<allow send_interface="org.bluez.PasskeyAgent"/>

</policy>

-----------------------------------------------------------------

# My bluetooth.service (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/bluetooth.service) is

-----------------------------------------------------------------

[Unit]

Description=Bluetooth service

Documentation=man:bluetoothd( :Cool: 

ConditionPathIsDirectory=/sys/class/bluetooth

[Service]

Type=dbus

BusName=org.bluez

ExecStart=/usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd

NotifyAccess=main

#WatchdogSec=10

#Restart=on-failure

CapabilityBoundingSet=CAP_NET_ADMIN CAP_NET_BIND_SERVICE

LimitNPROC=1

ProtectHome=true

ProtectSystem=full

[Install]

WantedBy=bluetooth.target

Alias=dbus-org.bluez.service

<policy at_console="true">

-----------------------------------------------------------------

# Another try

```
    sabayon xplorer # hciconfig -a

    hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

            BD Address: 48:D2:24:3F:82:60  ACL MTU: 1022:8  SCO MTU: 183:5

            DOWN

            RX bytes:574 acl:0 sco:0 events:30 errors:0

            TX bytes:368 acl:0 sco:0 commands:30 errors:0

            Features: 0xff 0xfe 0x0d 0xfe 0xd8 0x7f 0x7b 0x87

            Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

            Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF

            Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 
```

I made it UP but after rebooting it is down again

```
    sabayon xplorer # hciconfig hci0 up

    sabayon xplorer # hciconfig -a

    hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

            BD Address: 48:D2:24:3F:82:60  ACL MTU: 1022:8  SCO MTU: 183:5

            UP RUNNING

            RX bytes:1148 acl:0 sco:0 events:60 errors:0

            TX bytes:736 acl:0 sco:0 commands:60 errors:0

            Features: 0xff 0xfe 0x0d 0xfe 0xd8 0x7f 0x7b 0x87

            Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

            Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF

            Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

            Name: 'Bluetooth USB Host Controller'

            Class: 0x000000
```

Also I felt weird on two lines of the above, which are

```
    Class: 0x000000

    Name: 'Bluetooth USB Host Controller'
```

I am suffering with this problem since long time please please please help me get rid of this. Bluetooth is necessary for me.  :Sad: 

Advance thanks

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Please change the title to reflect, SYSTEMD madness.

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # lspci -kk

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GTX 660M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. GK107M [GeForce GTX 660M]

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. GK107 HDMI Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet

```

I hardly use bluetooth. 

```

ASUS-G75VW roman # qlist -Iv sys-kernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.9.8

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20170113

sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.9

```

--

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1bcf:2885 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. ASUS Webcam

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 13d3:3362 IMC Networks Atheros AR3012 Bluetooth 4.0 Adapter

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04d9:a070 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

When I check my box, the bluetooth is "usb" device.

AFAIk, it is a minipcie combo module, wlan / bluetooth on one pcb.

check your usb section please

do you have ath3k set in your kernel?

checking my hardware =>  *Quote:*   

> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath3k.

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

check group. check systemd specific wiki section

----------

## riyasmjgeo

I found bluetooth in lsusb

```
xplorer@sabayon ~ $ lsusb

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0cf3:3004  Qualcomm Atheros Communications AR3012 Bluetooth 4.0

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 5986:0294 Acer, Inc 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

So what should I do?. As I told I am not so experienced linux user. So please let me know

----------

## riyasmjgeo

Hi,

I was following the link mentioned by Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath3k.

 

I found my hardware is AR3012 chipset

The Firmware mentioned in the link was “AthrBT_0x01020200.dfu” and “ramps_0x01020200_26.dfu” or “ramps_0x01020200_40.dfu”

```
sabayon xplorer # cd /lib/firmware/ar3k && ls

1020200      AthrBT_0x01020001.dfu  AthrBT_0x31010100.dfu    ramps_0x01020201_40.dfu

1020201      AthrBT_0x01020200.dfu  AthrBT_0x41020000.dfu    ramps_0x11020000_40.dfu

1020201coex  AthrBT_0x01020201.dfu  ramps_0x01020001_26.dfu  ramps_0x11020100_40.dfu

30000        AthrBT_0x11020000.dfu  ramps_0x01020200_26.dfu  ramps_0x31010000_40.dfu

30101        AthrBT_0x11020100.dfu  ramps_0x01020200_40.dfu  ramps_0x31010100_40.dfu

30101coex    AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu  ramps_0x01020201_26.dfu  ramps_0x41020000_40.dfu
```

```
sabayon xplorer # ls -l /lib/firmware | grep ar3k

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root    4096 Feb  4 13:26 ar3k

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    2708 Jan  8 13:29 LICENSE.QualcommAtheros_ar3k

```

If I am not wrong, I do have correct firmware.

It is also mentioned in the weblink that

---------------------------------------------------------

AR3012 over USB

This is supported through CONFIG_BT_ATH3K, merged upstream as of 3.0.9. Like AR3011 with SFLASH configuration, you need to add the VID/PID of your device in both the btusb.c blacklist and the ath3k.c support list to load AR3012 firmware. You can refer to what it's done for 0x0cf3/0x3004 one.

---------------------------------------------------------

I could not follow this. So need some help please.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

>  do you have ath3k set in your kernel? 

 

ANY USB / Wireless option including the staging / experimental kernel section build as module?

e.g. just a guess

```
ath3k                   8525  0

btusb                  27960  0

btrtl                   4832  1 btusb

btbcm                   6303  1 btusb

btintel                 7032  1 btusb

```

yes? => firmware loaded (quote my link above)

yes => userspace issue =>

bluez / your DE / systemD (that afaik has many issues, please ask someone who uses SYSTEMD madness)

I would not be surprised when it is a SYSTEMD issue

----------

## riyasmjgeo

Hurreeeeey,

It is started properly now. Don't know which got worked well.

Tried

1) echo "blacklist ath3k" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath3k.conf

2) Reinstall bluez

3) Did something in /etc/bluetooth/main.conf

I feel it was SYSTEMD issue because after reinstalling bluez it prompted to update the file before reboot. (Thanks to sabayon auto-do things, love it)

Thanks to Roman_Gruber, Thanks a lot brother.

----------

